# Mobile Odin now supports Verizon sgs3



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Just an fyi.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1347899
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank the lord 

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

What's the point of this over a standard recovery?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> What's the point of this over a standard recovery?


For those times when recovery is just not enough









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> For those times when recovery is just not enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or for those times you want to make things more complicated for no reason


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> Or for those times you want to make things more complicated for no reason


Lol. I've never used it. I'm just smug in the morning 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> What's the point of this over a standard recovery?


I think you have to flash newer modems/radios (not exactly sure which term is used for this phone, whatever updates your baseband) using Odin. Can't be done with recovery, but I guess can be done using Mobile Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

cmotion said:


> I think you have to flash newer modems/radios (not exactly sure which term is used for this phone, whatever updates your baseband) using Odin. Can't be done with recovery, but I guess can be done using Mobile Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You can definitely flash radios in recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

There are things you can do with Odin, at least the desktop version, such as using separate PIT files for ground up reformatting, that cannot be done in Recovery

There are also some instances where the Recovery method doesn't fully reformat or repartition properly or fully.....

Lets put it this way. Odin never gets it wrong for me where Recovery has. If Mobile Odin is as reliable as the desktop variant, then it's a great tool to have. Especially when you aren't around a PC but the files you have access to are only made for Odin use.


----------

